# hydro nutes gone bad?



## loolagigi (Feb 24, 2010)

ok, as most of you know i use dwc method. well everytime i do a res change, 2 days later my roots turn dark, and get slimy. if i wait until the end of the week the roots turn bright white?  i dont get it, could my flora nova grow be bad?  i almost dont want to use it anymore. i almost killed my plants 2 weeks ago. im not going to flush, im going to let them ride it out. im sure by the end of the week it will be better. i also added some h202, maybe itll help. this is weird.


----------



## D3 (Feb 24, 2010)

Most nutes dont have a shelf life. I was worried about that as well, so I contacted GH. They said there nutes wont go bad.


----------



## ishnish (Feb 24, 2010)

plant nutes tend to be made of various feces . . . ?
crap can't get much worse than it is, could it?


----------



## Growdude (Feb 24, 2010)

Flora nova stains my roots I think, I quit looking at them.


----------



## pcduck (Feb 24, 2010)

Growdude said:
			
		

> Flora nova stains my roots I think, I quit looking at them.




I just love that answer...That is an answer from somebody that knows how to grow.



I had some GH 3part micro that was 15+ years old, just shook it up and it worked fine:holysheep:


----------



## MindzEye (Feb 24, 2010)

I tried Nova line of nutes in DWC and I hated it.. I like thinner liquid nutes.. I dont have as much PH fluctuation anymore, and my roots dont get stained brown... Nova worked great in soil but not hydro for me.

I also dont look at the roots much, if the plant is growing fine then why do I need to look at the roots?


----------



## surreptitious (Feb 24, 2010)

pcduck said:
			
		

> I just love that answer...That is an answer from somebody that knows how to grow.
> 
> 
> 
> I had some GH 3part micro that was 15+ years old, just shook it up and it worked fine:holysheep:



:holysheep: is right!  i didnt realize that GH's 3 part line was that old!  I wonder if they had changed the formula from then to now.


----------



## surreptitious (Feb 24, 2010)

Growdude said:
			
		

> Flora nova stains my roots I think, I quit looking at them.



I agree!  The Floranova nutes are very thick. I think it has stained my roots too.

On my latest batch of clones i'm going to try the 3 part GH flora line.  I've talked to a bunch of people who say they like them.


----------



## greentex (Mar 9, 2010)

i heard that flora nova will stain roots but that it shouldnt usually be a problem.... i use it , and am pretty satisfied. my **** grows like crazy!


----------



## zem (Mar 9, 2010)

loolagigi said:
			
		

> ok, as most of you know i use dwc method. well everytime i do a res change, 2 days later my roots turn dark, and get slimy. if i wait until the end of the week the roots turn bright white?  i dont get it, could my flora nova grow be bad?  i almost dont want to use it anymore. i almost killed my plants 2 weeks ago. im not going to flush, im going to let them ride it out. im sure by the end of the week it will be better. i also added some h202, maybe itll help. this is weird.


stained roots is one thing and slimy roots is another thing. if roots are really getting slimy then it could be insufficient aeration of res, if it's only brownish roots then it could only be the coloring from ferts. i add H2O2 regularly to my dwc to prevent larvae and slimy roots and it works great


----------



## biggerbuds (Feb 25, 2011)

if you think about it NASA would take bottle nutes into space so i am very sure they would not go off

organic nutes might go off though


----------



## Growdude (Feb 25, 2011)

biggerbuds said:
			
		

> if you think about it NASA would take bottle nutes into space so i am very sure they would not go off
> 
> organic nutes might go off though


 
Like a Bomb? :doh:


----------

